

Xbox One Sales “More Than Double” In June - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/xbox-one-sales-more-than-double-in-june-but-microsoft-doesnt-disclose-absolute-figures/

======
Tloewald
If you're willing to say sales figures doubled, but not from or to what actual
figure, then it's spin.

------
o0-0o
I'm going to look on the bright side of things, and say that the XBOX team
might use to to avoid a layoff. Hmm?

